# So long and thanks



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all,
It's with great sadness that I announce my resignation with Ritchey Design and consequently Ritchey_Dave. I've enjoyed this forum very much and have probably learned as much from all of you than you have from me. I intend to continue being a proud member of the RBR community just not as a representative of Ritchey Design. It's still to be determined who will continue once I'm gone but I'm sure he or she will make themselves known shortly. I leave with no ill will, Ritchey is one of the best companies I've ever been lucky enough to be a part of and I hope you all continue to purchase their components with confidence. It is truly one of the last few rider owned bicycle brands still run by the original founder. Thanks to all of you for the great conversations. I'll see you on the roads!

Ritchey Dave


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy trails! 3T should be proud.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I wish there were more manufacturers who followed your example.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for all your help on this forum Dave. Best of luck to you in your new venture, whatever that may be. Ritchey is lucky to have had you as a representative here, you've done a lot for that brand.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

Good luck at your next opportunity. Ritchey was lucky to have you.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

Good luck Dave and thanks for all the help and encouragement!


----------

